# UT Garden RR



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally had the time to post last weekends Train Show in Sandy South town Expo


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

It was a good time for sure. I liked the new venue and we had a good crowd at the show on Saturday.


----------

